# New fireplace mantel



## Fishcarver1 (Jun 2, 2020)

Well,
Finally finished this beast of fire place mantel.
Douglass fir 8 foot long and 8×8" thick 
Carved 3 big 18" trout about 2" deep in to wood. Cobot's honey teak was the stain I used and driftwood stain from Minwax 
First of my big craving I think it will be great addition to freshly build new home. 
I am wondering what the fireplace will do to the wood by heating up from below ? Passible wood drying out and cracks? Time will tel , for now we will enjoy it.
All best and happy carving to everyone. 
Les


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

cool


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice work, is it all hand tool or do your rough with a power tool?


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow! That is really cool. 
It takes some guts to make that first cut


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Well done! Fir is not a great wood for carving…

Claude


----------



## Meisterburger (Jun 26, 2020)

That is awesome. Take it with you if you ever leave that house


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Well done but you should have done it in cedar. Salmon taste better smoked over cedar.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Really great job. Looks fantastic.


----------

